# DS #2380: Guitar Hero: On Tour (USA)



## JPH (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3325^^


----------



## sbm888 (Jun 24, 2008)

i'll start it off - does it work without the attachment??


----------



## Akotan (Jun 24, 2008)

From NFO (?!?):



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This game is hardware dependent. Maybe it can be hacked to run without the
> ?addon


----------



## hova1 (Jun 24, 2008)

can i see the full NFO please
edit: thanks Akotan


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 24, 2008)

Akotan said:
			
		

> From NFO (?!?):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, and it looks like a great version, something I'd pay for. But for $50, not so much.


----------



## Akotan (Jun 24, 2008)

hova1 said:
			
		

> can i see the full NFO please
> 
> Yes, you can.
> 
> ...


----------



## kuyamiko (Jun 24, 2008)

looks interesting
i might just buy it...
maybe..


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 24, 2008)

I might buy it unless someone hacks it to use the abxy or right hand d-pad buttons. Time will tell


----------



## Spikey (Jun 24, 2008)

Not much use for most people, but I hope some people get some use out of this. Enjoy this present from your friend at GBAtemp.


----------



## GodMedia (Jun 24, 2008)

I own the game (bought it a day early at my local game shop) and I backed up the cart with the NDS Backup Tool for slot-2.

Whenever you run the game, either from the original cart or from a flash device, without the adapter, the game says that you need the adapter and just freezes there.

I have not tried a downloaded copy, but the adapter works just as well with my backup copy as it does with the original cart.


----------



## BakuFunn (Jun 24, 2008)

So yea, i bought the game today. Yes, i had doubts about paying 50 dollars for DS Game. I thought Was the attachment really worth 20 bucks?? But i still bought it. I rushed home, unpackaged the box (Which is awesome and filled with stuff) I carefully set everything up, and ejected the M3 Simply and the Ram Expansion. I think this is the first time in a long while i did that. Then i snapped on my geek grip i mean guitar grip, then i turned on the power. I saw the menu screen, which was quite unfamiliar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , then i took the pick stylus,(which is made of good quality) and touched the game icon.

The guitar grip is cool, but not that comfortable. You can customise it with skins.

The menus are a bit bland, and it can only be navigated with the stylus. I clicked on tutorial, then i played through the first one. If this is your first guitar hero, i suggest you play the tutorial. It is interactive and awesome, but i just quit it then went to practice mode. 

I whipped up the first song on easy to get a feel for the controls. The grip is not comfortable, but i found a nice "confort zone" when i push my hand sideways so my pinky is on the blue key entirely. Then i bend my wrist towards myself. I have read through the booklet, yes it says dont bend your wrist, but i think it is better. It also says there are different ways to hold the grip, and to go to the website www.guitarheroontour.com

The characters are not that customisable. OK, you get to choose a character, one of 3 clothing, a guitar, and one of 2 finishes. Plus, you have to buy them with the fake money you get. The graphics are acceptable, but pretty awesome on DS Standards.

The songs are have some difficulty, but it might be me and my bad butter fingers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Easy is too easy, and expert is only hard because of the grip.

The song list is okay, and the controls are nice. I never screamed rock out though... I must be a wimp :'(

I might write up a full review when i finish the game on medium

So, if you have extra money lying around, buy it!

(There is going to be another on at christmas, so pirate the next one)


----------



## Kusan (Jun 24, 2008)

The tracklist is super...AWFUL
There are like 2 real rock songs, the others are pop and that sucks...badly ¬¬


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 24, 2008)

aww well since it's their first installment on the DS, they'll be sure to make better songs for the second one coming out at the end of this year i believe?


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope someone does hack it to work with the buttons, I just wanna try it out and see the tracklist(looks pretty small from what I saw on the games being released this week), and see the game for itself before buying it. I am planning on getting it though in a couple weeks, but I'd really like to see the songs, and the graphics of this first hand on the DS before buying it. I'm sure some others would like to as well before spending 50$ on this.


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice, a thread full of intelligent people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I find it tiring to explain that scene members aren't wizards or anything. Dumping, cracking, etc, may take anywhere from seconds to years. Not everything is currently cracked, or will necessarily be anytime soon, contrary to popular belief.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 24, 2008)

You know, it wasn't until someone mentioned hacking it to work with the buttons that I remembered previous GH installments working just fine without the actual guitar (didn't even require strumming).  Granted, they could've easily skipped over this feature since it's impossible to purchase the cart without the add-on new from the store, but what happens if you break or lose the attachment?  They could provide a replacement one online or in stores, but....

I don't know, seeing how there are four fret buttons and either the +Control Pad or ABXY...that's a little much to remove.  But it was coded specifically to be held sideways, so I dunno.


----------



## jesterscourt (Jun 24, 2008)

Can't wait until the custom songs hack comes out.  I'd give it a week.

Messed up tip of the day:

Toysrus.com is currently running a buy 2 ds games get 1 free.  Add 3 copies of Guitar Hero DS to a shopping cart.  Remove the free picks.  One free copy of guitar hero with the purchase of 2.  Now it gets freaky.  It's like 6 bucks shipping.  You and a friend need a copy of Guitar Hero.  So you split the cost of those two, you would have paid around 2.50 in tax anyhow.  Return the third copy of guitar hero at Best Buy or another retailer.  Free $50 gift card.  Weird.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 24, 2008)

btw, why is this 2380? did we just skip like 13 releases?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 24, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> btw, why is this 2380? did we just skip like 13 releases?


I think this is due to the renumbering of DS releases in the sticky JPH made today.


----------



## blahman (Jun 24, 2008)

the longhaired kid from the ad still makes me shudder.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 24, 2008)

I definitely am all for hacks that give us more songs, but I wouldn't even be interested in playing it without the guitar grip.  Using the d-pad and buttons just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Spikey (Jun 24, 2008)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> Can't wait until the custom songs hack comes out.  I'd give it a week.
> 
> Messed up tip of the day:
> 
> Toysrus.com is currently running a buy 2 ds games get 1 free.  Add 3 copies of Guitar Hero DS to a shopping cart.  Remove the free picks.  One free copy of guitar hero with the purchase of 2.  Now it gets freaky.  It's like 6 bucks shipping.  You and a friend need a copy of Guitar Hero.  So you split the cost of those two, you would have paid around 2.50 in tax anyhow.  Return the third copy of guitar hero at Best Buy or another retailer.  Free $50 gift card.  Weird.


Well, pretty much all of the main files of the game are located in one .gob file inside the rom. Someone will need to figure out how to open up/modify that file for the game to be editable. Well, probably.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

68 USERS--26 members are looking at this thread--all at once. I dont think I've seen this sort of buzz in a release thread in a long, long while--if ever, as I haven't been here that long...and no big games have come out since I was here. except TWEWY, which I dont think got this sort of responce....


Edit: Corrected my numbers to be clearer.


----------



## asher (Jun 24, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> 68 USERS--26 members are looking at this thread--all at once. I dont think I've seen this sort of buzz in a release thread in a long, long while--if ever, as I haven't been here that long...and no big games have come out since I was here. except TWEWY, which I dont think got this sort of responce....
> 
> 
> Edit: Corrected my numbers to be clearer.



ha! thats nothing ...

remember phantom hourglass? or brawl?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 24, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> 68 USERS--26 members are looking at this thread--all at once. I dont think I've seen this sort of buzz in a release thread in a long, long while--if ever, as I haven't been here that long...and no big games have come out since I was here. except TWEWY, which I dont think got this sort of responce....
> 
> 
> Edit: Corrected my numbers to be clearer.


are you kidding me?
theres at least at one point in the topics where 20 people looking at the games that come out that dont even have a popular name
and TWEWY had like 500 people reading. or 300. somewhere in the hundreds
FFC:RoC also had hundreds
dont be surprised, maybe you just dont look there..

if that sounded mean, im not trying to be
im just surprised you havent seen the numbers we've had


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jun 24, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> You know, it wasn't until someone mentioned hacking it to work with the buttons that I remembered previous GH installments working just fine without the actual guitar (didn't even require strumming).  Granted, they could've easily skipped over this feature since it's impossible to purchase the cart without the add-on new from the store, but what happens if you break or lose the attachment?  They could provide a replacement one online or in stores, but....
> 
> I don't know, seeing how there are four fret buttons and either the +Control Pad or ABXY...that's a little much to remove.  But it was coded specifically to be held sideways, so I dunno.


lol there's a few copies on eBay without the frets(adapter). I hope this can be purchased separately.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 24, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> jesterscourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would it be possible to do it with AR codes ala Phantom Hourglass?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 24, 2008)

Especially Ring of Fates because it didn't want to work for a majority of the people here, hence it having a massive topic and big interest too.  =P  @tinymonkeyt



			
				Dio said:
			
		

> lol there's a few copies on eBay without the frets(adapter). I hope this can be purchased separately.



Oh dear, people are going to make a quick buck off of stupid people again.  *remembers the "BUY THE N64 (box) FOR $999" thing or whatever it was*


----------



## Narin (Jun 24, 2008)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to do it with AR codes ala Phantom Hourglass?



Might be possible with an ASM codes. Basically hack the assembly code that the game comprises of that controls the fret hardware and changes it to use the buttons instead. I really a really talented fellow who created assembly codes that I use today in the cheat database to allow you to change the backlight settings in the DS during game play as well as to use the motion pack hardware and other hardware on DS games not originally supporting them.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, I wasn't hear when any big games were released. And I mainly meant  the thread had only been open for a few moments and people were already all over it--at this late hour, but maybe its only a late hour  for me.

@tinymonkeyt--of course that wasn't mean. Your not mean at all and you were only stating facts.

*yawn* I'm not big on Roms myself and dont generally follow the releases of them so I generally miss the big parties that pile into the forums for them/

Edit: I sent this too soon.


----------



## DespizingU (Jun 24, 2008)

SleepingDragon said:
			
		

> I definitely am all for hacks that give us more songs, but I wouldn't even be interested in playing it without the guitar grip.  Using the d-pad and buttons just wouldn't be the same.



Agreed. Even if a hack comes out for this game, I'm still buying it just for that adapter. I'm sure the game won't be as much fun(if fun at all) without the frets. Actually I'm going tomorrow to buy the game. I passed it up today when I saw it just because I didn't know if the game sucked or not. But I saw a couple videos and it looks really good. Plus having Guitar Hero on the go is worth the money too. This will be a nice one to add to the collection of forty or so DS games I've purchased so far.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 24, 2008)

So will this work if i buy an attachment for it and use it with a rom??


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> So will this work if i buy an attachment for it and use it with a rom??


that seems to be the understanding--good luck finding an attachment though as the game just came out--if you can find a used copy, then its probably coming with the game.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 24, 2008)

My understanding is that they will *NEVER *sell the guitar grip separately, at least not for a long time.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Ooh. :3 This was finally dumped, eh? Most of the comments about this game are pretty good so I'll probably buy it.


----------



## kreatosoupa (Jun 24, 2008)

Nobody's posted a pic of the add-on?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









There ya go... I didn't know what it looked like so I guess there must be others as well.


----------



## mintsauce82 (Jun 24, 2008)

SOMETIMES YOU CAN'T YELL

RIP Guitar Hero. Utter shite.


----------



## Maverick_z (Jun 24, 2008)

Honestly, why would someone dump this knowing that without that attachment the game won't work, unless they know of a hack to make it work


----------



## Fieryshadowz (Jun 24, 2008)

Maverick_z said:
			
		

> Honestly, why would someone dump this knowing that without that attachment the game won't work, unless they know of a hack to make it work


Because you can still buy the game for the attachment and then play the game on your Slot-1 with the Attachment on.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 24, 2008)

wait, wait a hack comign soon i'm sure plus its totaly playable with the D-pad and stylus


----------



## feds4u (Jun 24, 2008)

It would be so pointless and completely stupid to play any GH game using D-Pad and Face Buttons.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 24, 2008)

for sure but the game came out the 22 july in my country so until this date i play with a hack or i not play (i plan to buy tis awesome game)


----------



## stormwolf18 (Jun 24, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> It would be so pointless and completely stupid to play any GH game using D-Pad and Face Buttons.




Meh, ABXY or Blue, yellow, red, green.  No difference here, just a lot harder to reach! lol


----------



## Dominator (Jun 24, 2008)

Hum some fun disapear


----------



## Maverick_z (Jun 24, 2008)

Fieryshadowz said:
			
		

> Maverick_z said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now that's just really stupid. OK you download the game. then you fork over 30+ bucks for the game plus the attachment and just use the attachment. Then what will you do with the actual cart?

Tell me if that makes any sense


----------



## Dominator (Jun 24, 2008)

stay cool, we are free all people do wat they wants XD


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 24, 2008)

Maverick_z said:
			
		

> Fieryshadowz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um... no.
I'm buying the game, and I've also downloaded the rom.
I don't want to have to carry the cart around with me, fuck that.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 24, 2008)

could also be used when custom songs are available


----------



## Bishang (Jun 24, 2008)

Did anyone get the free headphones from preordering form GameStop. The ones I got had really bad sound quality.


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 24, 2008)

Damnit, I still have to wait till 18 july here...
That's like, a little less then a month!

One question, no, actualy two:
The lttle cartridge thing for the DSPhat, is it okay?
And could I put other dslite cartridges in it? (Like my M3Real Rumble pack, which is litesized, and an EzFlash3-in-1, cause the phat version is harder to find in Holland).


----------



## Dominator (Jun 24, 2008)

tracklist for the FRench vertion came out the 22 july

* - 1. All The Small Things -Blink 182
* - 2. Are You Gonna Be My Girl -Jet
* - 3. Do What You Want -OK Go
* - 4. Spiderwebs -No Doubt
* - 5. We're Not Gonna Take It -Twisted Sister
* - 6. All Star -Smash Mouth
* - 7. Breed -Nirvana
* - 8. Hit Me With Your Best Shot -Pat Benatar
* - 9. Jessie's Girl -Rick Springfield
* - 10. This Love -Maroon 5
* - 11. China Grove -The Doobie Brothers
* - 12. Heaven -Los Lonely Boys
* - 13. Helicopter -Bloc Party
* - 14. Rock and Roll All Nite -KISS
* - 15. What I Want -Daughtry
* - 16. Black Magic Woman -Carlos Santana
* - 17. Jet Airliner -Steve Miller Band
* - 18. La Grange -ZZ Top
* - 19. Stray Cat Strut -Stray Cats
* - 20. Youth Gone Wild -Skid Row



Bonus Tracks:



* - 21. Anna Molly -Incubus
* - 22. I Don’t Wanna a Stop -Ozzy Osbourne
* - 23. Pride and Joy -Stevie Ray Vaughan
* - 24. Rock the Night -Europe


i the same as the US vertion right ?


----------



## blahman (Jun 24, 2008)

stormwolf18 said:
			
		

> feds4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A, B, X, Y, green, red, yellow, blue
what will you doooooo?


----------



## Dominator (Jun 24, 2008)

ZOMG, i just foudn that on one of my french site.

You can see a flashcard in the add of guitar hero on tour
http://ds.jeuxvideo.org/2008/06/20/guitar-...me-les-linkers/

wat do you thinks ?


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 24, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> ZOMG, i just foudn that on one of my french site.
> 
> You can see a flashcard in the add of guitar hero on tour
> http://ds.jeuxvideo.org/2008/06/20/guitar-...me-les-linkers/
> ...


we already had a topic about it


----------



## jan777 (Jun 24, 2008)

maybe better in the directional buttons


----------



## masvill20 (Jun 24, 2008)

I would think it wouldn't be the same if you were using the d-pad and face buttons. Same as playing GH on a console, controllers aren't very fun to play with.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> we already had a topic about it



ok i admit i dont' search before lol but thta shock me. To see a flashcard  in a DS game add in this time ......


----------



## Lord Toon (Jun 24, 2008)

I want to get the game just for the Guitar Grip. I would like to see some DS Homebrew that uses it. Like a Beatmania DS clone or something...I can see it now: Beatmania IIDS!//

I can dream can I?//


----------



## Dylan (Jun 24, 2008)

Track list is horrible. Would not buy.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 24, 2008)

Maverick_z said:
			
		

> Fieryshadowz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some people just don't get it.  For a start, people dump ROMs for reasons other than so kids can play them on their R4s.  There are people who collect the ROMs, people who are interested in their internal workings, extracting sound and graphics, looking at differences between an already released game and a newly found demo, people who want to hack the game to work without the add-on.  And of course people who can't be bothered carrying the cart around when they can just plonk the file on their TF card.  Groups also want to up their release count and if you don't dump a ROM, someone else will.  If you've got a cart, you dump it and make it available.  It doesn't matter if it's a demo of a game that's already released, a game with specialist hardware like this or Kirby Tilt'n'Tumble or yet another German horse game that no-one wants to play.

But even bearing all that in mind, this release isn't even useless to people who 's interest in the DS Scene only extends to playing free games.  Consider this - Say next year, Guitar Hero on Tour 2 comes out, complete with add-on.  It's got a much better song list, so you buy it.  You then decide now you've got the add-on that you might as well give the first one a go as well.  Oh, you can't, the groups didn't bother dumping it because people would cry about how useless it was.  Never mind.  Oh look, the add-on's being sold separately now as well, so people with the first game can just buy the sequel rather than a bundle.  You could have just bought that and downloaded both games. But unfortunately the ROMs were 'useless' so no-one dumped them.

The stupidest line in that post is "unless they know of a hack to make it work".  How is anyone going to see if they can hack it to make it work independent of the peripheral without the ROM, genius?

Moral of the story - Just because a release is useless to you, it doesn't mean it's useless to everyone.  And even if a release is useless to you now, it doesn't mean it always will be.


----------



## AmstraD (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah ! what the hell with german pets and horses ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was about to buy it, then i saw the tracklisting.... Some good bands with the wrong songs. A bit desapointed with the Consensual choices, any chance to play a dillinger escape plan song or Van Halen's solo in "Eruption" :/


----------



## Rayder (Jun 24, 2008)

I might try it if someone makes a hack for the little button box, otherwise I'll never miss playing it.

I bought flashcarts so I don't have to buy games......it would have to be a hell of a lot more interesting game than this for me to buy it.


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone know how we can unpack the gob file?


----------



## Stanny (Jun 24, 2008)

Now we`re waiting for, say, HORI fret attechment?


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

*sigh* i'll prolly drop a c-note on this biznach. Wife® will want it, then i'll want it, then that hundred dollars is out the door for a game we'll play about 3/4's of the way through until we're bored with it, then it'll sit on a desk collecting dust.

Man, i love dishing out mad cash for desk decorations.

...but it'll happen.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope this gets hacked. If it's any good I would buy it, but not without trying it first.

Since nobody answers wabstas questions:


			
				wabsta said:
			
		

> Damnit, I still have to wait till 18 july here...
> That's like, a little less then a month!
> 
> One question, no, actualy two:
> ...


Nope, that won't work. Unless you remove the half of the cartridge and push it in the Slot-2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it's not practical at all. Just do what I did: buy a 3in1 from totalgba.com.


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 24, 2008)

maikelsteneker said:
			
		

> I hope this gets hacked. If it's any good I would buy it, but not without trying it first.
> 
> Since nobody answers wabstas questions:
> 
> ...


Okay, thank you, that was clear to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I'll look on the site you gave me, thank you


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 24, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Maverick_z said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those stupid releasegroups shouldn't have released this before they hacked it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Just kidding, you're absolutely right. This release already belongs to my collection


----------



## apb407 (Jun 24, 2008)

I love the track list actually.........okay not love but like and while i like hardcore songs as well i say that this track list is better for the ds because it appeals to alot of people with current songs. I am getting this and i like the track list i mean just wait a bit and soon you can put your own songs in it


----------



## RoD131 (Jun 24, 2008)

OK, apparently someone has managed to extract some songs of the gob file.

http://www.fretsonfire.net/cgi-bin/ikonboa...nt;f=17;t=24883


"Well, using NOVA Extractor, I ended up with 59 mono .ogg audio files that are not encrypted in any way.  I've yet to find any note charts...
My guess is the gfc is like the header, and the gob holds all of the files the game uses."

.. in response to someone asking about the files.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 24, 2008)

It's possible to make a hack to use the DS buttons instead of the add-on.. but that would be uncomfortable and wouldn't be as fun as with the guitar thing.. I'll wait for some reviews and decide if it's worth buying..


----------



## layzieyez (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll have to try it out before I buy.  I tried comparing the picture to the scale of my hand to the DS and it looks like a pretty tight fit.  I'd love to play GH on the go, but not if I can't play with my fat fingers (and my fingers aren't really that fat either).


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 24, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I might try it if someone makes a hack for the little button box, otherwise I'll never miss playing it.
> 
> I bought flashcarts so I don't have to buy games......it would have to be a hell of a lot more interesting game than this for me to buy it.



I feel ya', man, but this is one I'd actually love to buy. But at $50, forget about it. That attachment looks to be about the same quality as some of the toys I've seen come in Happy Meals. There's no way it's worth an extra $20 to me. Too bad, too, since the game looks really cool. IGN gave it a 9.


----------



## Anakir (Jun 24, 2008)

I didn't reading the first 5 pages of comments. lol. But, I do hope that a homebrew will come out that uses this controller. That way, at least I'll purchase it 'cause I don't like the song selections. 

Customized playlist for the win.


----------



## Rod (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, here's one that I won't be playing anytime soon. =P

Thankfully I have a lot of friends with DS's, and I'm pretty sure at least one or two of them will be getting the game. Surely I won't play it much, but at least I'll know how does it feel with the add-on.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				CockroachMan said:
			
		

> It's possible to make a hack to use the DS buttons instead of the add-on.. but that would be uncomfortable and wouldn't be as fun as with the guitar thing.. I'll wait for some reviews and decide if it's worth buying..


Loved your avatar, Tuba! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol


----------



## Trolly (Jun 24, 2008)

Surely (though you'd get horrible speeds) with some bluetoothery and No$GBA + my Wii guitar + some hacking you could play this with the Wii guitar on your PC. Whether it's worth it, who knows.
Waiting for a hack, even if it'll take half of the fun out of it. I have noooo money.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 24, 2008)

Rod said:
			
		

> Well, here's one that I won't be playing anytime soon. =P
> 
> Thankfully I have a lot of friends with DS's, and I'm pretty sure at least one or two of them will be getting the game. Surely I won't play it much, but at least I'll know how does it feel with the add-on.
> 
> ...



lol indeed


----------



## imbored (Jun 24, 2008)

I think I would buy a third party peripheral if it were more comfortable than the one included. My complaints are that it doesn't snap into the GBA slot like I think it should and can come loose while playing, and also really isn't that comfortable to have the hand that is fingering the frets also supporting the DS.


----------



## AlexFili (Jun 24, 2008)

Quite a good way of discouraging piracy, but I think a hack will surface in the near future. If you're just sensing for 4 button presses, you just change the buttons that are required. But thats my programmers head talking right there!


----------



## gratefulbuddy (Jun 24, 2008)

Heres the instructions for the adapter so every can see how it adapts for the Phatty.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 24, 2008)

This is a good game, and for Guitar Hero standards, sits right next to "Guitar Hero Encore: Rock the 80's"

Took me about 8 hrs of life (playing the game, then leaving to do whatever, eat, hang out with friends) and I beat expert already. According to wikipedia there's another song to unlock by beating guitar duels, which I haven't done yet.

Overall, a good game, but they REALLY could have made the guitar grip a little better. For example, it slides out of the GBA slot VERY easily. Also the controller is VERY small. Took about a minute to get used to the small buttons, but the buttons could be bigger and much more spaced out if the guitar grip also plugged into the DS' mic + headphone ports and routed them to the outside.

Another thing I noticed: The placement of the guitar pick for storage. When Nintendo came out with the DS, the stylus came out of the top, then they moved it to the side. Good idea Nintendo. However, Red Octane fell for the exact same thing. They put it on the top, and it's fairly inaccesible. I have a habit to put my hand in first, then grab the pick, which is just irritating. Putting everything on the side of it would be better, and also the fact it slides out easily while playing is irritating. If it slips out too much the game freezes and u need to start over.

This is the first time I played a retail game in over a year. Seeing the DS firmware pop up I thought that the chip wasn't being read (My R4 has these issues). Took a bit to get used to.

Gameplay: Very easy to get used to. Double strumming is odd as hell, but it just "comes to you". The songs are pretty damn easy until the last venue, where suddenly on Expert for that Ozzy song, I could've sworn I saw Jordan's Solo B & C there. That was the only song I failed though. Difficulty leaves something to be desired.

Multiplayer: Local only. idk, I'm the only person in my neighborhood with a DS and an addiction to Guitar Hero.

Graphics: Good enough. Especially for DS.

Songs: This song was made so that people could go out and play. So there's a ton of pop songs. (Vs GH3 which had alot of metal/classic rock.) And there's no "Buy to unlock" songs which really stinks. And about a handful of songs are also on GH3 and this. And the GH3 songs copied to this game weren't really the best. "The Devil Went Down to Georgia" or "Cult of Personality" would be amazing fun on this game IMO. =]

No unlockable characters. I miss the Grim Reaper. He was in every other game. Then again, the grim ripper was always the most "polygon-intensive" character i think, so they might've left him out due to hardware restrictions. However, there's two new characters.

Overall rating: 9/10. And I'm a GH fan. The odd controller that pops out and the mediocre songs lower the score.

Side note: This game feels alot like the first guitar hero. There REALLY aren't that many hammerons or pulloffs. This game feels too "strumming-centered" than "scale-centered" which is fun.

My opinion: I don't think that the grip is just buttons, i think there's RAM on it too. (No evidence to back it up) After all, it uses both slots, and it just performs more than I'm used to the DS working. However, I can't wait for some full-size conversion. =]


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 24, 2008)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> My opinion: I don't think that the grip is just buttons, i think there's RAM on it too. (No evidence to back it up) After all, it uses both slots, and it just performs more than I'm used to the DS working. However, I can't wait for some full-size conversion. =]


That's what I thought... But the say there isn't any ram in it..


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 24, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> I feel ya', man, but this is one I'd actually love to buy. But at $50, forget about it. That attachment looks to be about the same quality as some of the toys I've seen come in Happy Meals. There's no way it's worth an extra $20 to me. Too bad, too, since the game looks really cool. IGN gave it a 9.


I wouldn't trust IGN's review. They were the ones who got the exclusive "Sneak Peek" and the first ad, and the GAME FIRST

They got paid.


----------



## feds4u (Jun 25, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Its a love it or hate it thing.


----------



## incinerator (Jun 25, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Surely (though you'd get horrible speeds) with some bluetoothery and No$GBA + my Wii guitar + some hacking you could play this with the Wii guitar on your PC. Whether it's worth it, who knows.



Wouldn't it be even more practical to use the USB Xplorer for that?  There is a Guitar Hero III PC version you know


----------



## llxwarbirdxll (Jun 25, 2008)

Makes me wonder if people will develop apps that utilize the Guitar Hero peripheral.


----------



## MillionsKnives (Jun 25, 2008)

Hmmm, maybe 6 good songs on that track list... I think I'll pass, although I do appreciate the effort.  Maybe if custom songs become a possibility, I'll check it out.

Never got into the whole Guitar Hero craze, although I did play the hell out of the games that started this whole fad... Frequency and Amplitude.


----------



## Truliche (Jun 25, 2008)

MillionsKnives said:
			
		

> Hmmm, maybe 6 good songs on that track list... I think I'll pass, although I do appreciate the effort.  Maybe if custom songs become a possibility, I'll check it out.
> 
> Never got into the whole Guitar Hero craze, although I did play the hell out of the games that started this whole fad... Frequency and Amplitude.



The fad was started with Dance Dance Revolution and copycats on the arcades and later on PSX, while Rez, Amplitude, etc are rhythm games, they are not the same as games like Dance Dance Revolution and Guitar Hero (and they came out much later than DDR anyways). 

I just want another Elite Beat Agents, maybe on a 256MB cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, that would be pretty awesome but even though there's an Ouendan 2 it doesn't seem like EBA2 will EVER come out.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 25, 2008)

Truliche said:
			
		

> MillionsKnives said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guitar sim fad started with Guitar Freaks. I think.


----------



## gratefulbuddy (Jun 25, 2008)

To be fair, Guitar Freaks which came out very shortly (less than a year) after DDR, is much closer to GH than DDR. And is the true beginning of games like GH, RB, and more to come.

EDIT: Ferrarimans quick


----------



## Fakie! (Jun 25, 2008)

Maybe there's a way to dump the Guitar attachment, and then flash it to the EZ 3 in 1, so you can bypass the hardware protection, although I doubt it. But then you would need to hack the game anyways , to be able to play with the DS buttons.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jun 25, 2008)

It's so much fun to go out in public and play this game.

I wish this game could connect with the Wii's Guitar Hero 3 and provide a multiplayer.


----------



## RoD131 (Jun 25, 2008)

I think that's the biggest potential for homebrew with the addon.

Anyone is up for the job?
(Who am I kidding? And don't flame me, plz.)


----------



## Tenkaichi (Jun 25, 2008)

Lord Toon said:
			
		

> I want to get the game just for the Guitar Grip. I would like to see some DS Homebrew that uses it. Like a Beatmania DS clone or something...I can see it now: Beatmania IIDS!//
> 
> I can dream can I?//


Hmm... I'm thinking of buying the game for the grip (and the game by proxy I guess), though it's a shame a 5th button couldn't be incorporated like the other games. 

But to your idea, even (original) Beatmania was 5 keys and a turntable and this is only 4 for the grip... there's no way they can cram 7 keys in a practical manner. Maybe they can come out with another (no doubt expensive) attachment? That would f'n ROCK still, and I'd buy it. I mean, they had a keychain and all...

Beatmania IIDS... I like that, haha.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 25, 2008)

The ROM has been hacked to work with the DS buttons, ABXY (which seems strange to me).
It is an arm9.bin hack by tringcooler from tgbus.
You will need NDSTool or similar to add the hacked file.  Or someone may be good enough to create a PPF or something.
Thx to infini for the heads up.  If you spread the file remember who created it and where it came from (tgbus).


----------



## Minox (Jun 25, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> The ROM has been hacked to work with the DS buttons, ABXY (which seems strange to me).
> It is an arm9.bin hack by tringcooler from tgbus.
> You will need NDSTool or similar to add the hacked file.  Or someone may be good enough to create a PPF or something.
> Thx to infini for the heads up.  If you spread the file remember who created it and where it came from (tgbus).
> ...


----------



## jpxdude (Jun 25, 2008)

I also get the same error message as Minox_IX


----------



## T-hug (Jun 25, 2008)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/yhf5ah better?


----------



## g0dia (Jun 25, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Thug4L1f3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me 2 =(


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 25, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> http://www.sendspace.com/file/yhf5ah better?


Nope, Sorry, the free service is at full capacity.


----------



## jpxdude (Jun 25, 2008)

working link!

Thanks Thug4L1f3!


----------



## vwbusman (Jun 25, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> http://www.sendspace.com/file/yhf5ah better?


Much better. Now I just need to wait for my download to finish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, before I try this. Can hardly wait.


----------



## ShineStar (Jun 25, 2008)

I already own the game, but I'm guessing that if you're using ABXY that you need to play with Lefty flip on right?
I prefer the grip anyway, but its interesting hearing it was hacked so fast =\


----------



## T-hug (Jun 25, 2008)

Mirror: http://files.filefront.com/arm9zip/;10792879;/fileinfo.html


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, we should tell the homebrew authors about this grip. I'm sure they could write games to use it.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 25, 2008)

OK its time for a quik guide:


How to hack guitar hero for play with ABXY

1- Download the ARM9 file here : http://www.sendspace.com/file/yhf5ah
2- Download Dslazy: http://l33t.spod.org/ratx/DS/dslazy/dslazy.zip
3- Open dslazy and select your clean rom
4- Select NDS unpack, you will se a folder with the unpacked rom
5- Replace the orinale arm9.bin file with the new one
6- Select NDS repack and play !!!!!


----------



## Minox (Jun 25, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Mirror: http://files.filefront.com/arm9zip/;10792879;/fileinfo.html


Thx, even though it will probably be more fun when I actually buy it.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 25, 2008)

buttons, anyone know what they mean?? like does b = blue or something??


----------



## Prime (Jun 25, 2008)

I can confirm the hack is working

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1231456

EDIT: It is

B = Yellow
A = Blue
X = Red
Y = Green

EDIT #2: Oh god it sucks with the hack, don't waste your time people get the add on

EDIT #3: i can hardly pass the tutorial because it sucks to bad with the hack.


----------



## kevenka (Jun 25, 2008)

Darn...My DSlaze.exe says "The application failed to initialize propperly (Oxc0000135). Click on the ok to terminate the application." Anyone have this? If so, can you guys explain how to fix this?
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Dominator (Jun 25, 2008)

re-download it

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=92205


----------



## kevenka (Jun 25, 2008)

Still failed to initialize properly


----------



## Prime (Jun 25, 2008)

trust me, you wanna play this game with the hack.

i wonder if the add on will get sold by itself. I doubt so


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 25, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> trust me, you wanna play this game with the hack.
> 
> i wonder if the add on will get sold by itself. I doubt so


I'd really doubt it, not even when the next DS game comes out later in the year as Activision would want people to buy this.  They'd probably even piss people off by doing a better attachment for the next one.

Nice to see an hack so early, though playing in this way really sucks.  I wonder how long a custom song hack appears if its possible?


----------



## xalphax (Jun 25, 2008)

there are some hefty checks on the game, so its not easy to manipulate.

the songs are in .ogg format btw.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 25, 2008)

i didn't find the game at my local game shop .. damn
hope they hack the game so they can put custom songs in it >_>


----------



## The Dementor (Jun 25, 2008)

Just tried palying with the hack OMG! It might be OK if you happen to have 4 hands and 20 fingers, but otherwise unplayable. Either that or I'm really crap.


----------



## Kirby102 (Jun 25, 2008)

The Dementor said:
			
		

> Just tried palying with the hack OMG! It might be OK if you happen to have 4 hands and 20 fingers, but otherwise unplayable. Either that or I'm really crap.


LOL I agree. But I managed to play through "All The Small Things"-Blink182 properly... on medium LOL


----------



## xalphax (Jun 25, 2008)

easily hit 86% on my first try with the hack, but gonna buy the retail game now.


----------



## g0dia (Jun 25, 2008)

RoD131 said:
			
		

> OK, apparently someone has managed to extract some songs of the gob file.
> 
> http://www.fretsonfire.net/cgi-bin/ikonboa...nt;f=17;t=24883
> 
> ...



How did he do this? When i try it the NOVA extractor is unable to extract  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Each gob extractor is anable, too.


----------



## RoD131 (Jun 25, 2008)

Just disable txt, psb and mpg on the format list, and start searching.
BTW, the files are with guitar recording only, so the singing is in separate files, yet to be discovered.


----------



## primeboss (Jun 25, 2008)

Ok i got used to playing xyab by switching the method to lefty mode (i am righty). This way i use my left hand for the buttons and right hand stumming. 

But is their a way to change the colors the buttons since i dont like the colors assignged to each.


----------



## incinerator (Jun 25, 2008)

Anybody else having trouble saving with the hacked version?  I'm using an M3 Perfect SD, and mine won't save at all... I used the method with DSLazy, unpacking it, replacing the arm9, and repacking it.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jun 25, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> Still failed to initialize properly


DSLazy requires the .NET framework if I remember correctly.  Try updating that.

I tried this hack, and it works alright but I REALLY wish I could swap the green and red buttons around.  Too irritating to have the leftmost button not controlling the leftmost color (when viewed while holding the DS book-style).  Fun to show people I guess, not really the greatest for playing.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 26, 2008)

with the hack: playing it on medium is ok, hard is, well, hard, and expert is impossible.

kudos to the one who manages to get 5 stars on expert with the hack.


----------



## JPH (Jun 26, 2008)

Just bought this game at GameStop today.
Awesome.

I love all the accessories...they fit along perfectly. It didn't take me very long to catch onto the control scheme (had it down pat by the second song) and the song playlist is great so far. It's got a lot of good classics I enjoy, as well as some good songs I've never heard. This game is absolutely awesome - I recommend it to any Guitar Hero fan!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 26, 2008)

my mom fails to see the awesomeness of guitar hero
thus preventing me from buying the attachment
playing with the hack just isnt all that fun


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 26, 2008)

time to make a really cheap and fast attachment for the ABXY hack with an old GH controller (my GHII broke, so i dont need the controller anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 26, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> my mom fails to see the awesomeness of guitar hero
> thus preventing me from buying the attachment
> playing with the hack just isnt all that fun



bake some more cookies, sell them, spent the revenue on guitar hero. she can't argue that!
i'd even buy some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmm.. when playing this with headphones i notice the sound quality isn't good at all.. as written somewhere else, it sounds like a bad AM radio recording.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 26, 2008)

pizzaroo1 said:
			
		

> time to make a really cheap and fast attachment for the ABXY hack with an old GH controller (my GHII broke, so i dont need the controller anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm.... i thought the very same.


----------



## AlexFili (Jun 26, 2008)

Using the buttons isn't that hard. I'm doing fine on easy mode.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 26, 2008)

AlexFili said:
			
		

> Using the buttons isn't that hard. I'm doing fine on easy mode.



thats why its called easy mode


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 26, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> AlexFili said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao so true........ thats why we have hard mode


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 27, 2008)

this game is actually good my friend bought it becuase he basically buys everygame 
and i tried it and i plan to buy it later on this would be my first guitar hero game i owned 
but i have played it


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 27, 2008)

Just bought it off the net.. Hopefully it will be here soon.. I really like the button hack but the real thing is going to be much better


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi! I was thinking about getting this! But first I have a question! 

Does anyone know if the Guitar Grip will still fit correctly if you have a clear case on your DS Lite? I have one of those clear shell cases, like the MadCatz Showcase, and I really don't want to go through the hassle of taking it off/on whenever I want play...

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 1, 2008)

It might.. You'll have to wait and see I guess!!


----------



## Narin (Jul 1, 2008)

Good news folks, I added in a bunch of new codes for Guitar Hero. Including codes that let you play the game without the grip! You heard me right, just enable the grip codes and theres no need to patch the game or use the grip. 

http://cheats.gbatemp.net


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome! But does the no grip hack change the way the buttons are mapped? Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## yaw (Jul 2, 2008)

You can't really play the game well you have to use the AB ans Up Right buttons. When it's possible to use ABXY or up right lef down together it might be playable.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 3, 2008)

this game is actually very good i got this as a early birthday present from my brothers and so far its tight !!!!!!!!
although 50 dollars is to much its worth it


----------



## Narin (Jul 3, 2008)

yaw said:
			
		

> You can't really play the game well you have to use the AB ans Up Right buttons. When it's possible to use ABXY or up right lef down together it might be playable.



Fixed so you can use ABXY now as well.

Also added in a ton of new codes.


----------



## xaznwi3rd0 (Jul 3, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> Hi! I was thinking about getting this! But first I have a question!
> 
> Does anyone know if the Guitar Grip will still fit correctly if you have a clear case on your DS Lite? I have one of those clear shell cases, like the MadCatz Showcase, and I really don't want to go through the hassle of taking it off/on whenever I want play...
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


No it will not fit. You will need to take off the clear case. I have a silicon case, and luckily, I can manage to squeeze it through.


----------



## rafas287 (Jul 7, 2008)

Just bringing the topic back to life.

It's impossible play this game if you can't decide when use the Star Power. Anyone figured out how to unable the star power being activated by the buttons?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thank you.


----------



## jhoff80 (Jul 9, 2008)

rafas287 said:
			
		

> Just bringing the topic back to life.
> 
> It's impossible play this game if you can't decide when use the Star Power. Anyone figured out how to unable the star power being activated by the buttons?
> 
> ...



Thats the problem, normally in the game, star power is activated by the buttons (or the mic), so when you're using buttons as frets, it interprets that as you wanting to use star power.  Honestly, its pretty neat that there are codes to use the buttons as frets, but its pretty useless since it makes it almost impossible to play certain chords.  If you're trying to play this game for more than just messing around with, just buy the game and get the grip.


----------



## Kirby102 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry for bumping this topic...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was nice of you guys to supply alternatives without the grip itself... But this game is awesome and it warranted my purchase instantly.

I have upped my save including the bonus song, just for those who wanted to see all the tracks, and possibly wanted a complete song list... so yeah.
And also, the means of custom tracks are nigh, then this will have a high level of replay value.

It's good for attracting the non-gamers too IMO.


----------

